

Show HN: WebSite to Play Board/Card Games - looking for feedback - ravipatel
http://www.funnode.com/
FunNode is a modern gaming website that hosts some of the most popular board games and card games in the world. Albeit minimalistic, the visually-appealing and browser-friendly interface (no flash, no java) gives players the freedom to play on various devices, including smartphones and tablets. Moreover, FunNode does not require an account to play and is completely Free!
======
arturaz
I guess the problem is as always with sync games - how do you get the
community started?

~~~
ravipatel
That's so true. Overtime, however, the community should grow. In the meantime,
we have AI's to play against :)

